# ICOM Next (genuine) latest firmware



## chr (Dec 27, 2018)

Hello,
I have firmware 03.15.03.








File folder on MEGA







mega.nz





Does anybody have a newer one?


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

That’s the latest mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bemmertech (Apr 7, 2021)

chr said:


> Hello,
> I have firmware 03.15.03.
> 
> 
> ...


My icom that i picked up from the dealer has 03.15.03 installed on it, did you find a newer virsion then 03.15.03, from what i have found 03.15.06 was or is the newest.


----------



## Jeroenvg (Apr 30, 2016)

I cannot find a firmware for my icom next. Please share. My firmware is 3.15.00


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

Jeroenvg said:


> I cannot find a firmware for my icom next. Please share. My firmware is 3.15.00


Just update it mate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeroenvg (Apr 30, 2016)

i would like to. Can you share the firmware please?
Big thanks!


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

Jeroenvg said:


> i would like to. Can you share the firmware please?
> Big thanks!











1.49 GB folder on MEGA


10 files




mega.nz






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeroenvg (Apr 30, 2016)

Thanks! But these are windows installer files. The icom next asks for bin files (system and application) I installed the msi file. And now? what to do next?


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

Jeroenvg said:


> Thanks! But these are windows installer files. The icom next asks for bin files (system and application) I installed the msi file. And now? what to do next?


Install using the installers then use ista to install the firmware update. Or, navigate to the firmware installation location in programdata and choose the bin files from there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeroenvg (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Jeroenvg (Apr 30, 2016)

I can't find the firmware installation location in programdata. Can you please post the bin files for the icom next. 3.15.08 I think. Big thanks for your help!


----------



## Jeroenvg (Apr 30, 2016)

Updating through ista+ doesn't work


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

Jeroenvg said:


> Updating through ista+ doesn't work


It does work, it tells you exactly what you need to do. I don’t know how this is so difficult?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

